# Bikepacking routes in New England



## riverat (May 22, 2015)

Any suggestions? Always looking for new bike packing routes


----------



## lentamentalisk (Jul 21, 2015)

Hey, I'm looking too. If you ever want to meet up for some bikepacking, let me know. I'm in Boston, but willing to travel a bit to find something good.

You should look into the xVT trail (note, this is different from the Cross Vermont Trail, which is mostly paved, I believe). Also the Adirondack Trail Ride (grand depart... 9.11.15 | The Adirondack Trail Ride). If you don't mind LOTS of hills and mixed surface (about half dirt roads, half paved) you should look into the Trans Mass Trail and the Puppy Dog Trail which were put together by Motorcyclists. I only have ridden one section of the Trans Mass Trail, but it was beautiful.

If you are just looking for long distance riding and don't mind paved roads, the Adventure Cycling Association has a route that runs all along the entire coast, Florida to Maine. It can also be turned into a fun 1-3 day trip loop around from Boston to Cape Cod, taking the ferry back.

Check out this thread too: http://forums.mtbr.com/connecticut-rhode-island/any-bikepackers-new-england-ct-947130.html

And let me know if you find anything else!


----------



## dedgerly2603 (May 19, 2015)

I came across an atv trail in western maine called the "moose loop." It seems like all double track and dirt road riding. I have only road pieces of it on daytrips but it may be worth a look for a 2-3 day ride.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Theres the XVT route in VT... join VMBA for more information and the GPX file:
http://forums.mtbr.com/vermont-new-hampshire-maine/vmba-has-new-chapter-bikepacking-950855.html

Bikepacking the Spine of Vermont's Green Mountains - Bikepackers Magazine

I've done lots of overnights in the Moosamaloo area:
Moosalamoo - Bikepackers Magazine
(write up some friends did of a similar route to mine)

Some stuff on my blog:
bikepacking « littlecircles

Lots of riding to be had in the GMNF, dirt roads, some legal trail, etc.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Looking for hardcore singletrack or more dirt road/ bike path stuff? Rail trails everywhere. NH DOT is a great resource. Rails to trails as well. Plenty of logging roads every where north, esp Maine. Ever pedal the Bay Circuit Trail in MA? Runs north shore to south shore, roughly between 128 and 485. maybe 65% dirt. I have pedaled some of the northern section, a great way to link up great singletrack. Check out the NEMBA homepage for places to ride. As well as some of the chapter FB pages. This summer I pedaled across RI on bikepaths, like 45 miles or so. And some of the 50 mile Airline trail in the NE corner of CT, mostly dirt too.


----------



## brianW. (Nov 15, 2010)

Here is a map of some rail trails of NH http://www.nhstateparks.org/uploads/pdf/NH_RecRailTrailMap-web.pdf The area around Keene is very scenic. riding down to Winchendon, MA there is some old rail ways going toward Garnder MA (16 more miles but paved) and a nother going to Templeton and further south. There are a lot of dirt roads in the CT River Valley that could help connect trails further north in NH. Also check snowmobile trail maps. Some of these trails might be possible.

The New Hampshire Division of Parks and Recreation : Recreational Rail Trails


----------



## derailljammedinspokes (Nov 21, 2009)

New Bikepacking New England facebook page, tired of having to log in and stuff, check it out here
https://www.facebook.com/Bikepackin...739401780652/?view_public_for=287739401780652


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

I've bikepacked parts of the Bay Circuit Trail around Boston. Camping is tough though. https://www.baycircuit.org/ I've only camped at Harold Parker in Andover.

Cape Cod has a surprising amount of single-track. Given the layout of camping from Shawme Crowell through Nickerson and finally The Dunes, you could layout a nice route to Provincetown. I've done it twice now on roads.

I scouted the Monadnock-Sunappe trail for bikepacking and it seems do-able. The trail features lean-to's for impromptu camping. I've read accounts of doing it by bike online. check this one out: http://forums.mtbr.com/vermont-new-...way-warning-extremely-long-winded-422362.html

I'm heading out soon to do the Green Mountain Gravel Grinder. It's designed for gravel - but the authors suggest a mountain bike might be more appropriate. check it out here: Green Mountain Gravel Growler, Vermont - BIKEPACKING.com


----------

